# Cost for small insulated building



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to build maybe a 20x20 or 20x30 building as a workshop.  Insulated, wired, no plumbing and I'll put in a woodstove for heat.  Slab foundation, metal roof.  This is a workspace, so the floor will just be finished concrete that I can wash

I need a really rough cost to have it built.  I could build myself... you know with all my free time... but I'll leave it to an expert.  It should be reasonable looking- a classic barn look would be nice.

I was looking at post and beam and timber framing costs, but mostly what I see is cost for a house, which is pretty far beyond my needs.  Any ballpark ideas are appreciated.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I want to build maybe a 20x20 or 20x30 building as a workshop.  Insulated, wired, no plumbing and I'll put in a woodstove for heat.  Slab foundation, metal roof.  This is a workspace, so the floor will just be finished concrete that I can wash
> 
> I need a really rough cost to have it built.  I could build myself... you know with all my free time... but I'll leave it to an expert.  It should be reasonable looking- a classic barn look would be nice.
> 
> I was looking at post and beam and timber framing costs, but mostly what I see is cost for a house, which is pretty far beyond my needs.  Any ballpark ideas are appreciated.


Pricing varies by location. Permits and other variables add to the price.
You could probably get 
1- 400 sq ft slab for $1000
2- 16x12' sheds from home depot (attach them at the gable end). $5000
Insulate for $1000
Electric for (bare mininum) $1000
Attach at gable end $1000
Permits/ incidentals-$500
Total Just under 10k


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like something a little less... ad hoc, but it's a start on cost.  I'm hoping under $20K


----------



## gzecc (Dec 16, 2011)

Log on to Service Magic.com Put a request in for your need. You will have 3 contractors like myself call you to discuss.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 16, 2011)

Have you tried one of those pre-build shed places?  There's one near us with a 2 story gable end 2 car garage for @15K on your slab.  Probably could get it around 10K with a few less upgrades (this was vinyl sided, had windows and dog house dormers, second floor, real nice piece for a modular garage imo).

When we built the garage at our old house, we had a shed place build it (stick built, not modular)-2nd floor, gable end 18x24 on a slab with footer (needed for variance to be closer to the lot lines), no electric or insulation work, they pulled the permits, was about 8K all together, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## pybyr (Dec 16, 2011)

Contact A&B Barns 

http://abbarns.com/

They are not that far from you and I worked with them to design and supply the materials for my barn (which I had a local carpenter assemble), and found both the process and the result terrific.  

They can do a timber type frame but not requiring detailed joinery- it doesn't have all the aesthetic nuance of a pegged structure, but does have the solid/ simple feel to it, and the price ends up very reasonable for the materials and solidity you end up with.

Suggest damp spray cellulose for your wall cavities.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I'd like something a little less... ad hoc, but it's a start on cost.  I'm hoping under $20K



Don't know labor costs in your area.
Labor is usually over 1/2 the costs. 
Mine, I had the slab poured & did the rest myself.
Yourself under $20 k is reasonable, having it done under 20 would be tough here.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

pybyr- I'll check them out


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 17, 2011)

If you dont care about the looks, Its hard to beat a Conex Shipping container. You will still have to insulate but you could move in quickly. Note most zoning regulations really dont like these.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Dec 17, 2011)

In MA, you'll need a 4' foundation minimum... 320 cubic feet of concrete= 12 yds. @ $100/yard= $1200 (Most foundation guys charge the exact same amount for formwork so let's say $2000 for excavation, formwork & concrete. Another 5 yards of concrete for floor with install wil run about $1000. I've seen advertisements for steel buildings 30'x50'x10' for about $9000. I would bet you can get a 20x20 delivered for that price excluding windows, doors, etc. Insulation will run anywhere from $.50-$1.00 a square foot. I would go on the higher end seeing how you're not requesting a large building. $400 roof, $800 walls. Erection for that will be around $3000. With that said, I think you can build a bare 20x20 for around $15,000-$17,000 if you do the homework, order the building and shop around for contractors.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 18, 2011)

Peak, I do care and I don't want to work in something 8' wide.

Sierra- thanks- that helps out.  I think I'm in biddnizz


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 18, 2011)

I drive by this guy everyday on the way to work.  He has a yard full of trees waiting to be cut at his portable mill.  This frame has been outside for sale for a few years now, and could be probably had for less.  I'm not sure of the height on the cross members.  It may be on the small side for your needs, but I wonder if he could make a larger one.  

http://www.jrsawmill.com/Frame for sale Doc.htm

edit:  I can't get the link to work.  Try this and look under timber frame for sale.

http://www.jrsawmill.com/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow- that frame is cool


----------



## pybyr (Dec 18, 2011)

For foundation, I'd consider an "Alaskan floating slab"-  a reinforced, unitized combination of footings and floor.  You can insulate under the main part of the floor before the pour.


----------



## ewdudley (Dec 18, 2011)

pybyr said:
			
		

> For foundation, I'd consider an "Alaskan floating slab"-  a reinforced, unitized combination of footings and floor.  You can insulate under the main part of the floor before the pour.



Perhaps a.k.a. "insulated grade beam" or "shallow frost-protected foundation".  I was fearful when approaching code enforcement with the design and was relieved to find he was familiar with the technique and had specifications for our climate.

http://www.energycodes.gov/rc/Vol5_SlabInsulation.pdf

http://summerwages.blogspot.com/2010/08/forming.html

In our region the requirement was 12" of 2" foam vertical on the outside of the beam, with 24" of 2" foam sloping away horizontal, all well drained of course.  I added 18" of rubber roofing horizontal just below grade to serve as flashing to keep it all dry.

There may be a problem with insects with the underground foam in more southerly climates without a proper frost.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Sierra- thanks- that helps out.  I think I'm in biddnizz



He,he,he - he said "Erection".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha ha- that means willie!

And THAT, my friends is how you kill a thread.


----------

